
Hong Kong protests: NBA fans join anti-China display - ga-vu
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-50107335
======
drharby
>bought 300 tickets for activists

I'll protest if you get me season nets tickets. I'll bring a winnie the pooh
costume

